# Meet Alien, the Swaghuahua



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

This introverted author just doesn't function well when she doesn't have to clean dog hair off her clothes, get up in the cold morning to let her little companion relieve his bladder, or stay seated for extended periods of time because someone fell asleep on her lap. And she doesn't take losing family members, canine or not, well either...

After Liam, I needed more than ever to love and take care of something, so after I found an apartment, I started looking for dogs who needed homes. I happened to see a picture of a mottled little face staring at me and the rest was history <3

When he was just a couple weeks old:









He's just so cool :coolwink:









And here's an unclear pic of him doing yoga:


----------



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

He is so beautiful!! They make our life complete.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is so cute!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cute pup! My husband would love his name!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad you have a new puppy to help heal your heart. Did the shelter ever update you on what happened to Liam and his brother? Hopefully they were adopted by nice people.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, he is very handsome , I love his coloring !


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh so darn cute!!


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I am glad you have a new puppy to help heal your heart. Did the shelter ever update you on what happened to Liam and his brother? Hopefully they were adopted by nice people.


Thanks everyone! Alien also says thanks for the nice compliments <3

After I learned that it would be possible to leave them with some angel in Canada until I could find a way to bring them over, I called the shelter to see if I could somehow get them back. But they had already been adopted--and not together, despite the fact that they were bonded and that was the way _we _had to adopt them (not that we minded at all, they were such pitiful creatures). It seems like the shelter just threw them at the first people who expressed interest and didn't even try to keep them together. 

Regardless, I hope they're leading very pampered and beloved lives.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the coloring.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is so very darling!! I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's a cutie, he has such a cute little face on the first picture. I remember your story about your other dogs, that was so sad... glad you got this little guy to make things better.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

He is precious. I love the coloring. Very unique!


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks! He's a chocolate merle <3 After what happened with Liam and Tomo, the only way Alien is leaving me is if someone pries him from my dead fingers!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Adorable!! You got my vote!!


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Adorable!! You got my vote!!


Thanks! We've still got our fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

OMG he is just a cutie pie. I love Merles. Congratulations, can't wait for more pics. Just voted for you


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> OMG he is just a cutie pie. I love Merles. Congratulations, can't wait for more pics. Just voted for you


Thanks for the vote! Here's a little video of him being cute and clever. <3


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww......................He is adorable! May he help heal your heart.


----------

